# 1970 Vac Diagram



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Could anyone help me find a vac diagram for a NON ram air 1970 gto?

I need to know where to hook up the 2 vac lines for the heater that come thru the firewall, vac line for the modulator valve, brake booster and the spark advance and where the pcv valve hooks up. Not sure a factory diagram will fix me completely since I have after market valve covers,air cleaner and edelbrock intake and carb.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

diagram is shown in the factory service manual. If you use aftermarket parts, then you will have to figure out locations for hoses compared to factory. Also shown in Chilton emission manuals for a given year.


----------

